# Did A Taxi Driver Send The Cops After Me?



## Kassie (Sep 13, 2014)

I picked up a couple Saturday around 4:00 pm outside of the Hyatt hotel in Sacramento and I accidentally stopped in the "taxi & limo only" lane, since that's exactly where the riders placed the pin and where they were waiting.

I was there maybe 30 seconds and off we went. After driving for 9 minutes and 17 seconds / 2.35 miles (I got the data from the dashboard just now) I was pulled over by Sacramento police. I ended the ride immediately and told the passengers they could request another Uber if they wanted, since the traffic stop might take a while, but they were very supportive and decided to stay.

The female police officer told me I nearly caused an accident involving a taxi with passengers as I was pulling away from the Hyatt. Whaaaat? I was very confused, because aside from me stopping in the taxi lane, there had been no incidents whatsoever and the trip thus far had been normal. My passengers backed me up on this. The police officer asked about the couple in the back and that's when I told her I was driving for Uber and they were my passengers.

She then turned to her patrol partner and said "_she's with Uber_". She asked for my license and went to run it. My head was spinning. I figured I would get fined and my car would get impounded. In the meantime my passengers disclosed that the cabbies at the Hyatt were giving them a hard time about requesting an Uber, telling them Uber was price-gouging and charging credit cards illegally, and the gentleman suggested that maybe a cab driver called the cops to try and get me in trouble.

When the officer came back with my license I asked for clarification on the report. She just said that they had gotten a call about me driving erratically as I was pulling away from the Hyatt and that I nearly caused an accident with a taxi. She would not elaborate on anything else and just told me to drive carefully. The officers were very nice, but there is absolutely no way this was true as traffic was relatively light at the time and we would have noticed anything abnormal.

So judging from what the passengers told me, and the reaction from the officers when I mentioned I was driving for Uber, I'm believing in the passenger's theory that this was provoked with malice by the taxi drivers at the Hyatt. My brother drives for Uber in San Francisco and he just told me to get used to it because the games between Uber and the taxi industry are very dirty.

Perhaps I'm naive for always trying to find the good in humanity, but I'm still a little shocked that anybody would do this. I've only been driving Uber for 5 weeks and Lyft for just over a week, but whenever passengers start badmouthing taxis, I never add fuel to the fire. I always say something like we're all just trying to make a living and they have a different business model.

I have some questions for the taxi drivers in this forum and Uber/Lyft drivers in general:

1. If this false report was actually made by a taxi driver, what is the purpose? What is gained by the taxi industry besides just plain harassment of Uber drivers and passengers?

2. My passengers said they can visually identify the taxi drivers that were giving them a hard time before I arrived, and they gave me their contact information in case I want to pursue this. I really don't, because police have more important issues to deal with, but I have thought about speaking to a taxi supervisor or someone at the Hyatt. Should I, or will I just be ignored and laughed at?

3. Should I get a dash cam to have a constant video recording of my time on the road? If so, what type of camera do you recommend? (front only or dual, brand, price range, etc.)

I'm not just a "whiny chick", and I am very appreciative of all the information shared on this forum, but I'm not buying into my brother's answer that this is a "man's industry" and I should let men do all the driving and the fighting.

I'm just trying to find out what the correct protocol is in case something similar happens again to me or any other driver.

Thank you all, and to the taxi drivers, I apologize for stopping in your lane. I will pay more attention from now on.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi Kassie,

Dont worry about it and keep having fun. You do not need to purchase a dash cam, but it is not a bad idea for protection. They are expensive although. There is nothing gained just the harassment - the taxis do not like you on their post / turf. You are furthering their position in the marketplace by picking up at the hotel. They were hoping the door man was going to flag them in for the pickup. Usually hotels include tip money to the doorman from the taxi driver. So do not go into the hotel and try to talk to anybody about this. Just stay clear of the taxi line.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Kassie said:


> I picked up a couple Saturday around 4:00 pm outside of the Hyatt hotel in Sacramento and I accidentally stopped in the "taxi & limo only" lane, since that's exactly where the riders placed the pin and where they were waiting.
> 
> I was there maybe 30 seconds and off we went. After driving for 9 minutes and 17 seconds / 2.35 miles (I got the data from the dashboard just now) I was pulled over by Sacramento police. I ended the ride immediately and told the passengers they could request another Uber if they wanted, since the traffic stop might take a while, but they were very supportive and decided to stay.
> 
> ...


Kassie, I'm sorry that you had to go through this. I'm pretty sure that this was the result of those grumpy, heckling cabbies calling 911 with a false complaint. I'm glad that you didn't end up getting a ticket as a result of this.
There is no point on dwelling on this, just keep on doing what you been doing. And your brother's view of this being a man's job is just antiquated and sexist. Dash cam is not a bad idea...search the forum for thread on that topic.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Kassie said:


> I picked up a couple Saturday around 4:00 pm outside of the Hyatt hotel in Sacramento and I accidentally stopped in the "taxi & limo only" lane, since that's exactly where the riders placed the pin and where they were waiting.
> 
> I was there maybe 30 seconds and off we went. After driving for 9 minutes and 17 seconds / 2.35 miles (I got the data from the dashboard just now) I was pulled over by Sacramento police. I ended the ride immediately and told the passengers they could request another Uber if they wanted, since the traffic stop might take a while, but they were very supportive and decided to stay.
> 
> ...


Get ready for dirty games. Look at this from their point of view.

Uber has superior technology, good drivers and cars that pay no statutory costs they do and charge half the rate or lower to riders. Uber ignores current transport and insurance laws.

And you dont think your gonna cop flack from the industry that your Boss calls "arseholes".

Get a dashcam, be careful. If anything like this happens again ask the officer if he had looked at the driveway CCTV recording and if not suggest he does so.

Ask him what charges can be brought against a person making false claims to a Police officer.

Give the Officer your mobile number and Assure him you'll go to his station if he witness's anything wrong in the tape but till then ask to be allowed to proceed.

You're lucky you live in the States, UBER drivers (Black Cars as well) have had their cars vandalised and attacked by Cab drivers in Europe.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

I doubt we'll ever have to deal with issues like the French over here, but a dashcam is a wise investment. I have an A118, very discreet and only $80 on Amazon.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Pretty impressive that the cops showed up as quickly as they did AND chased you down to make the stop. Anytime I've called 9-1-1 for an erratic driver (not a cabbie, just on the road) I've never seen the police show up. 

As for a cab driver doing something like that .. I think you'd be surprised at what people like that (not cabbies, just people who think revenge) are capable of.

I really wish I had a dashcam for all of the crap cab drivers pull downtown Indy.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

I would like to respond from "the other side":

If you are skirting laws, using space paid for by legal operators ( even if they are lousy operators) you are going to face much animosity, opposition, complaints, and reports. Our business does report gypsies operating in the space we are forced to pay for. I'm not up to speed on Sacramento, but in Austin, Lyft and Uberx are operating 100% illegally, and I have no respect for anyone who opts to skip the airport and chauffeur permits the rest of us obtained. Our fees fund parking improvements, enforcements, etc., and contrary to what some believe, logistics at ABIA is not free. Peak seasons put a huge burden on a small airport, and if chaos ensues, we will eventually lose inside pickup rights, and this will be very problematic for our executive clients and corporate groups.

I liked Uber a lot more when they insisted on legal permits, and wish they would have challenged and changed ordinances BEFORE placing thousands of gypsies on the streets. I feel sorry for those who were hoodwinked in to believing this was a path to prosperity if only taxis and limos were not so greedy. 

This business has a VERY tight profit margin, and technology has actually increased costs to many, particularly those in the "on demand" space. Many ICs are quickly realizing that.

To those operating outside of ordinances: 

In the cases where you are dealing with already failing, dismal service, you are "crapping on a dying man" and stealing their belongings, in their view, and you are not going to get much support from those of us who are not yet terminal, because we don't respect your method.
That is not because we have disdain for competition: We were widely embraced by competitors when we entered the market, we break bread with our tightest competition, we trade business with many, and have mentored smaller newcomers as we grew.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@Tx rides I completely agree with your post, but for the fact that @Kassie is a legal operator in the state of CA. There are outstanding regulatory compliance issues regarding airport permits & pickups, Insurance etc in CA. But Kassie was at a private driveway of a hotel, and the malicious actions of the cabbies were unwarranted.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @Tx rides I completely agree with your post, but for the fact that @Kassie is a legal operator in the state of CA. There are outstanding regulatory compliance issues regarding airport permits & pickups, Insurance etc in CA. But Kassie was at a private driveway of a hotel, and the malicious actions of the cabbies were unwarranted.


Thanks! (And duly noted)that is why I hoped to seem cautious when claiming that I do not know the laws in Sacramento, so in a sense my position is probably a more general one, to anyone still operating against laws (& there are many ;-)


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

they don't just do it to you, they go after other taxi services too,
i had lots of problems from a few taxi drivers from yellow cab and inland empire cab of san bernardino and riverside ca,
my last two years driving taxi i drove for a vary small taxi company (Friendly Cab Co.) only about 6 taxis and 2 tcp cars.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Kassie if I were you I would obtain a copy of the 911 call. You may have to do a freedom of information act request at the police station. See if the caller left his name. Then find out if that person is a registered cab driver in the city. If he did I would file a formal complaint with the regulatory agency that regulates cabs in Sacramento. I am sure there is some rule about filing false claims with the police. There is a rule for everything when taxis are regulated. 

In the future try and get your passengers contact information so you could ask them for a statement of facts for your complaint.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

And BTW you have every right to be in the Taxi and Limo line if you want. You are regulated by the state of California as a for hire vehicle same as any limo, super shuttle or charter bus. No driver can tell you to move or leave. However a hotel employee or security can. It is private property so they run the show there.

Only place you cannot wait is a taxi only zone on a city street. As taxis are regulated by the cities those areas are for them alone. Even Limos get tickets in those.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Thankfully, several of the better hotels in the Phoenix area have actually put in "Uber/Lyft Pickup and Dropoff" zones that go along with the Taxi spots. I think this trend will catch on


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

If we succeed, a lot of taxi drivers will end up unable to pay their rent because they can't adapt to modern changes.
I think it's outrageous that some cab companies have the nerve to charge like $155 per day to rent one of their cabs. And then not guarantee minimum income to pay for that rental.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

John W said:


> What exactly do you mean if you succeed? Succeed in what? If the plan is to bury the cab industry.. It will never happen.
> Already thrown billions at them and they are still around. They are like a cockroach that just won't die.. I think it's rather bad ideal to look at an entire industry as a target. These people are personal business owners working to take care of their families... They are not your target..
> 
> Taxis already are ever heard of Flywheel, 99 cab, Easy Taxi, Meru Cabs, yellow cab app. (100's of them)
> ...


I prefer paying a percentage. The cab company, like myself, only gets paid if I get fares.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

John W said:


> That is not a blanket statement for all cities... Need to check the local ordinance for the city.. To know what rules apply for vehicles for hire..


No , that is an accurate blanket statement. The California PUC supersedes any city regulation ALL ACROSS CALIFORNIA for ALL the vehicle that they regulate. And the only for hire vehicles they do not regulate are Taxis.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Well yea I am not talking about "Effective" oversight. Just Oversight! LOL


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

dash camera is illegal in California if use you will be put sticker on your car this car have camera and photograph and you can't record voice anyway you can't park or stop in TAXI stand where city sign for TAXI ,if you park traffic enforcement first give you ticket if you are not in your car then impound your car.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Ara said:


> dash camera is illegal in California if use you will be put sticker on your car this car have camera and photograph and you can't record voice anyway you can't park or stop in TAXI stand where city sign for TAXI ,if you park traffic enforcement first give you ticket if you are not in your car then impound your car.


It really isn't an act with you is it?

Dash cams with voice recording are perfectly legal in CA. You have no reasonable expectation to privacy in someone's car. Notifications on cab windows are basically a warning to the customer.

You really should check the law here. Better yet go check out all the "illegal" videos on you tube.

You are probably confusing wiretap laws concerning phone conversations.


----------



## makes_sense (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah any more hammer attacks and we will all be driving taxis to many lawsuits not good


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

makes_sense said:


> Yeah any more hammer attacks and we will all be driving taxis to many lawsuits not good


Pft....hammer attacks are for amateurs. The really mean one "wax" your legs with duct tape.


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> It really isn't an act with you is it?
> 
> Dash cams with voice recording are perfectly legal in CA. You have no reasonable expectation to privacy in someone's car. Notifications on cab windows are basically a warning to the customer.
> 
> ...


*Proper Placement of Device*

Prior to 2011, the use of video cameras in private vehicles in California was illegal because of fears that these devices would impair the driver's view of the road. However, the use of video recorders in cars, if installed according to the legal restrictions, is now permitted. Commonly referred to as dash cams, video recording devices are most often attached to a vehicle's windshield. There are several options when it comes to installing the device. California law requires their placement outside the range of airbag deployment in a 7-inch-square area at the lower right-hand corner of the windshield, in the lower left-hand corner of the windshield in an area no larger than 5 square inches, or in a 5-inch square area on the upper center portion of the windshield.

Read more : http://www.ehow.com/info_12333580_legal-use-car-dash-camera-california.html


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> It really isn't an act with you is it?
> 
> Dash cams with voice recording are perfectly legal in CA. You have no reasonable expectation to privacy in someone's car. Notifications on cab windows are basically a warning to the customer.
> 
> ...


http://www.cbsnews.com/news/dash-cams-should-you-use-one-in-your-car/


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Sly said:


> And then not guarantee minimum income to pay for that rental.


Is Uber/Lyft guaranteeing you enough money to cover your costs/taxes?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Ara said:


> *Proper Placement of Device*
> 
> Prior to 2011, the use of video cameras in private vehicles in California was illegal because of fears that these devices would impair the driver's view of the road. However, the use of video recorders in cars, if installed according to the legal restrictions, is now permitted. Commonly referred to as dash cams, video recording devices are most often attached to a vehicle's windshield. There are several options when it comes to installing the device. California law requires their placement outside the range of airbag deployment in a 7-inch-square area at the lower right-hand corner of the windshield, in the lower left-hand corner of the windshield in an area no larger than 5 square inches, or in a 5-inch square area on the upper center portion of the windshield.
> 
> Read more : http://www.ehow.com/info_12333580_legal-use-car-dash-camera-california.html


You're not very good at this. Your cut and paste and your link proves my point. You said it was illegal. I said it wasn't. Your post proves and links prove me right.

BTW...look up the dash cam law in ca. It applies to video event recorders. A standard video camera like a gopro or similar that does or does not record audio and video are not addressed. Placement however still applies. Funny thing about this? It was legal to use a video camera before 2011. Passengers in vehicles have been using them for years before 2011 recording road trips.

You should read 631 cpc. That is the California penal code section on wire tapping. Notice it says nothing about video cameras.

For added reading pleasure you might want to look up confidential communications as it relates to reasonable expectations to privacy. It is actually fascinating but very involved.

Now a passenger MIGHT have an increased reasonable expectation of privacy because they are PAYING for a ride. I would have to look that one up. You would be tend to be more civil than criminal.

The caveat to all this would be if the cameras are hidden. Then you are dealing with more laws.


----------



## MarkFLL (Oct 2, 2014)

Kassie said:


> I picked up a couple Saturday around 4:00 pm outside of the Hyatt hotel in Sacramento and I accidentally stopped in the "taxi & limo only" lane, since that's exactly where the riders placed the pin and where they were waiting.
> 
> I was there maybe 30 seconds and off we went. After driving for 9 minutes and 17 seconds / 2.35 miles (I got the data from the dashboard just now) I was pulled over by Sacramento police. I ended the ride immediately and told the passengers they could request another Uber if they wanted, since the traffic stop might take a while, but they were very supportive and decided to stay.
> 
> ...


I just signed up to be a driver, although I haven't started yet. I already drive with a dashcam to be on the safe-side. With all the crazies out there, driving as well as walking, and not to mention the red light cameras that aren't always accurate. A 16 MB micro chip will record over 2 hours at 1080p and then record over itself. I got mine for $60.00. I think the model was G1W-C. You never know when you'll need an "eye" witness. Some of the fancier ones will even record you GPS location as well as speed. Here's a link to my first drive using it.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Sly said:


> I prefer paying a percentage. The cab company, like myself, only gets paid if I get fares.


The real tricky maths is working out what a Uber job has just cost a driver after the commission, safe ride fee, iPhone fee has been taken out.

Depreciation is the silent killer, after a hard life as a "ride-share" car you go to sell it, advertise it for $X but find you are being offered $X - 60%. Car components wear out, mechanical failures WILL occur, if its your car you MUST throw money at a repair real quick to get back out there and earn to make up your losses.

With a Cab rental, you call up the base manager to tow your broken down cab away and 9 times out of 10 he'll offer you another cab straight away with a discount.

Cab driving was great for me when I started, 4 solid 16 hour days a week (lazy day drivers) through Winter, then 2 weeks on 1 week off in Summer. Walking away from ANY car issues, not having to dodge enforcement agencies and picking up who I wanted, when I wanted, and knowing were I was going.

Should try it some time


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

MarkFLL said:


> I just signed up to be a driver, although I haven't started yet. I already drive with a dashcam to be on the safe-side. With all the crazies out there, driving as well as walking, and not to mention the red light cameras that aren't always accurate. A 16 MB micro chip will record over 2 hours at 1080p and then record over itself. I got mine for $60.00. I think the model was G1W-C. You never know when you'll need an "eye" witness. Some of the fancier ones will even record you GPS location as well as speed. Here's a link to my first drive using it.


The bad: There are lot of bads. The Auto power cable does not stay plugged into the mini USB connector on G1W-C, the usb plug pops out by itself. I tried securing it with a knot to the windshield bracket and it helps a little but what good is a dash cam if it looses power because the power cable pops off in a crash? Also, the cigarette lighter DC power cable OVERHEATS and may cause a fire, it was hot to the touch after a few minutes. I had my GPS plugged into the same power splitter port and it did NOT get hot, so the problem is with the G1W-C power cord. It is intuitive that the reason to buy a capacitor driven power supply is to lower the heat in the device and to not lose the recording but if the cigarette cord power supply overheats --- there is no advantage to the capacitor battery if it starts its own fire. Before purchase, it was known that the camera would not work if it was not plugged in to a power supply--- but the problem is that the accessory cable does not stay plugged into the mini USB connector on device. Also the accessory cable has no known useful purpose other than for camera to be used as a Computer Camera. The camera's menu is not intuitive and the instructions are useless. The mounting to windshield is in only one direction. DashCamTalk review states that the camera will work with a 64G micro SD after it is formatted to FAT32. I used the utility SmartDisk_FAT32_tool.exe but the 64G did NOT work and gave an error of "no memory". I tried formatting again with the DashCam and it recorded but the video was not compatible with any video player.
The Good and Bad: The capacitor battery appears to be working but does not provide any noticeable power to the device after the dc power is disconnected, testing shows that the last recording is saved with time stamp but as soon as the power is disconnected, recording stops.
The Good: SpyTec customer tech support is excellent. I had trouble with the SD card I was trying to use and they explained it was too old of a SD card. Also they said if the plug keeps coming out they would replace the unit. They answered the phone right away and I did not have to leave a call back message. I also sent them an email and they responded within an hour or so. Excellent support by SpyTec.


----------



## MarkFLL (Oct 2, 2014)

Ara said:


> The bad: There are lot of bads. The Auto power cable does not stay plugged into the mini USB connector on G1W-C, the usb plug pops out by itself. I tried securing it with a knot to the windshield bracket and it helps a little but what good is a dash cam if it looses power because the power cable pops off in a crash? Also, the cigarette lighter DC power cable OVERHEATS and may cause a fire, it was hot to the touch after a few minutes. I had my GPS plugged into the same power splitter port and it did NOT get hot, so the problem is with the G1W-C power cord. It is intuitive that the reason to buy a capacitor driven power supply is to lower the heat in the device and to not lose the recording but if the cigarette cord power supply overheats --- there is no advantage to the capacitor battery if it starts its own fire. Before purchase, it was known that the camera would not work if it was not plugged in to a power supply--- but the problem is that the accessory cable does not stay plugged into the mini USB connector on device. Also the accessory cable has no known useful purpose other than for camera to be used as a Computer Camera. The camera's menu is not intuitive and the instructions are useless. The mounting to windshield is in only one direction. DashCamTalk review states that the camera will work with a 64G micro SD after it is formatted to FAT32. I used the utility SmartDisk_FAT32_tool.exe but the 64G did NOT work and gave an error of "no memory". I tried formatting again with the DashCam and it recorded but the video was not compatible with any video player.
> The Good and Bad: The capacitor battery appears to be working but does not provide any noticeable power to the device after the dc power is disconnected, testing shows that the last recording is saved with time stamp but as soon as the power is disconnected, recording stops.
> The Good: SpyTec customer tech support is excellent. I had trouble with the SD card I was trying to use and they explained it was too old of a SD card. Also they said if the plug keeps coming out they would replace the unit. They answered the phone right away and I did not have to leave a call back message. I also sent them an email and they responded within an hour or so. Excellent support by SpyTec.


Guess I got lucky. I've had none of those issues. Maybe you got one of the counterfeit units? I also like the way it swivels so if someone is tailgating, I just spin it around and record what's going on behind me. I've been using it for about 6 months


----------



## Drewski101 (Dec 28, 2015)

Kassie said:


> I picked up a couple Saturday around 4:00 pm outside of the Hyatt hotel in Sacramento and I accidentally stopped in the "taxi & limo only" lane, since that's exactly where the riders placed the pin and where they were waiting.
> 
> I was there maybe 30 seconds and off we went. After driving for 9 minutes and 17 seconds / 2.35 miles (I got the data from the dashboard just now) I was pulled over by Sacramento police. I ended the ride immediately and told the passengers they could request another Uber if they wanted, since the traffic stop might take a while, but they were very supportive and decided to stay.
> 
> ...


We taxi drivers have seen many uber drivers driving dangerously as well as using their vehicle as a weapon to harrass taxi drivers. Just like you probably did at the Hyatt. You should not be anywhere near a taxi line or anywhere else period. Get a job where you can support yourself so you don't have to harrass taxi drivers. Best of luck.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

3. Yes. Dual lens. About $150 should cover it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Kassie said:


> I have some questions for the taxi drivers in this forum and Uber/Lyft drivers in general:
> 
> 1. If this false report was actually made by a taxi driver, what is the purpose? What is gained by the taxi industry besides just plain harassment of Uber drivers and passengers?
> 
> ...


1. Harassment was its purpose as well as terrifying you. You get harassed by the police. You decide it is not worth it, so you stop driving Uber. You tell other Uber drivers what happened. They think "This could happen to me, maybe I should stop driving". You tell your friends and acquaintances. They think "If this is what will happen, maybe I should not drive for Uber or Lyft:. The TNCs lose drivers and get none to replace them. The TNCs collapse for lack of drivers. The other possibility is that word spreads that TNC drivers are harassed at this or that place. TNC drivers then avoid those places. Trips go to taxi drivers. Understand that all that I am doing is explaining the thinking. I am not approving of it, nor am I stating that it will work. This is explanation of what and how some people are thinking, only.

2. If it had involved one of my drivers when I was a company official, I would have taken some action on your complaint, even if it were merely to summon the driver to the office, put a proverbial foot in his posterior and a notation in his file. Do keep in mind that calling in a driver and screaming at him, at a minimum, wastes his time, and, in this business (as in many), time *is* money. The driver who filed the report wasted your time, I waste his: a proverbial tooth-for-a-tooth, if you will. I can not speak for what the officials of the companies out there would or would not do. If any elitist TNC driver posts some stereotyping/profiling comments about how the companies will not do anything, in your place, I would ignore them, as most of the posts of that type from those kinds of people spring from ignorance and elitism.

As far as the hotel goes, I do not know how hotels where you are treat cab drivers. If it happened, here, it is likely that the hotel at least would refuse to give trips to the offending drivers. The hotels here, and their personnel, from the highest of the higher ups down to the lowest: doormen, desk clerks and bellhops hate cab drivers and will do anything to hurt them. They allow Uber cars, limousines and vans to block up driveways while the doormen pound on the hoods of a cab as the driver is making change or waiting for the credit card terminal to process. I have had to educate more than one rotten doorman about pounding on my hood or banging on my glass.

3. Dashcams are not a bad idea. If nothing else, they C Y proverbial A.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Uber ignores current transport and insurance laws.


False blanket statement.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> False blanket statement.


We-e-e-e-e-llllll looky looky looky looooo!

Fiddle dee-dee and tee-hee-hee!

_*Look*_ at _*who*_ is pointing fingers and putting up posts about "false" "blanket" statements.

To quote Daffy Duck: "Tee-hee, tee-hee, it ittttth to laugh!".


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> We-e-e-e-e-llllll looky looky looky looooo!
> 
> Fiddle dee-dee and tee-hee-hee!
> 
> ...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Bah-ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ^^^^^^^^


----------

